# What type of Cichlids can I mix?



## natearoo766 (Sep 14, 2014)

I am new to aquariums and i just bought a 55 gallon tank, 48" long, right now i have an Aura Cichlid and a Yellow Lab and 2 other Cichlids that i cant remember their name. I know those 4 fish do well together because i bought the fish at a well known fish store and they said they do. I want to get more fish for the tank and dont know what kinds to get. I also want to get 2 sharks, probably rainbow sharks, and a pleco. So what are some other Cichlids I can get?


----------



## natearoo766 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry, i meant Uaru.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Uaru is a 10" fish and maybe not a good idea to put in a 55G aquarium. Also they like pH of less than 7.0. You can try the South American forum for tank size on Uaru.

The yellow labs will work, they like pH 7.5 or higher.

I think you need to find out the names of the other 2 cichlids.


----------



## natearoo766 (Sep 14, 2014)

the other 2 fish are barbs. I really want to keep my Uaru and yellow lab and add more mbuna or possibly peacock. I read that my uara will do fine in a 55g and uara can like a pH level of up tp 7.5. Anyway i can make it work out having my uaru and mbuna fish? Thank you


----------



## natearoo766 (Sep 14, 2014)

My favorite fish are the mbunas, and i absolutely love my uara fish. I already have a yellow-lab with a Uara fish because the man at the fish store said it would work. I have a 55g tank and i want to add more mbunas but only if i know it will work. Having my uara fish with a school of mbuna fish is like my dream tank haha so answers would be greatly appreciated!  i also have 2 mellow barbs, who dont even go near the yellow lab or uara, let alone bully them. Thank you!


----------



## natearoo766 (Sep 14, 2014)

the barbs are very mellow...if anything my yellow lab bullies them! lol


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

i have a friend with those fish, aren't they from SA? i don't think they are near aggressive enough to be kept with mbunas long term


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

I have never kept uara so i have no idea what you can keep together, but in the profile section it is recommended they be kept in a 70g or larger tank. just read a different profile and that one was saying 100g or larger keep them with other south american cichlids it says.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nate i wouldn't advise your mix. Even in 7.5 ph Africans will not do well. You will start to see the Africans flicking on rocks or rubbing themselves on the substrate. It's known as flashing and is usually do to a low ph( had it happen to me) my advice is i stick wih fish from the same region with the same water types.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Nate i wouldn't advise your mix. Even in 7.5 ph Africans will not do well. You will start to see the Africans crazy on rocks or rubbing themselves on the substrate. It's known as flashing and is usually do to a low ph( had it happen to me) my advice is i stick wih fish from the same region with the same water types.


Agreed... Uaru are also a relatively slow moving peaceful fish, that gets Hole in The Head when stressed... it is probable that being mixed with mbuna will do that to it. Basically this is a recipe to make the fish sick and I would highly advise against such a thing.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

*Merged thread*


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Just because they are cichlids, doesn't meant that they can live together. A 55 is a great Mbuna tank. But, they do best in groups . You can do 2-3 species. Labs are great, they can mix with Peacocks , as well. You could get 10 yellow labs, and 10 of a peacock species. Rehome extra males. That would be a nice tank , when mature. Or 3 groups of 8 fish. 4-5" from Lake Malawi. NOT Auratus or Bumble bees, no matter what your LFS says.


----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi! 
I have an African cichlid tank and was wondering if I could mix some of the american cichlids like green terror and convict along with them.

Anyone can suggest?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Malawi male, that usually doesn't work. It depends on what types and sizes of fish and tanks. Also, in the future, please start your own thread, so as not to draw attention away from the OP(original poster) topic. Thanks.


----------

